# Leadership



## joaniponi (Jul 26, 2015)

We are loving our (almost) 11 week old puppy Poppy. My partner and I share her though I picked her and will be the primary carer and she is my responsibility. But despite spending more time with me, Poppy treats my partner as the leader - a trainer who did a home visit observed this and now she's said it, it seems obvious! I know it shouldn't matter but as I am spending more time with her it might be an issue - eg tonight my partner needed to go bed early and Poppy wouldn't stay down with me. She's fine when we are on our own - we have a great time together - but if the three of us are together Poppy is following my partner not me in her gaze and attention. It's confusing! Should I just be happy they have a bond? I want to feel happy but the truth is I am a bit sad!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Be happy that they have a close bond and continue to develop your own relationship with her. Rufus knows that I am the pilot and that his other mother is navigator, steward and best buddy. He watches me for what to do but would lay down his life for either of us and adores us both equally. She spoils him rotten with treats, stick throwing and tummy scratching. I am more no nonsense and he respects me for it. I guess in terms of the pack I am the alpha male and Nora is his mother. Don't be jealous, just enjoy her.


----------



## joaniponi (Jul 26, 2015)

That's really helpful thank you! This morning we have been cuddling and playing and my worries seem remote. My partner thinks the language of leadership is what made me worry so I might just use different language!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love how you put it Fairlie.
My poos love everyone in the family - but they love the person who feeds, plays, walks and is a peaceful cushion the most.... that would be me


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My poos love everyone. Max is devoted to whoever throws his ball the most.....but he sits with me in between times. if I leave the room, the dogs follow. Phoebe loves my husband. She has to greet him each morning and take him to bed, after which its curl up with Mum time. and both dogs sit with him if I am out. other wise it's all mum, mum, mum. Why? I groom them, feed them, train them, walk them, generally look after them. She loves you both. Maybe she's just more fascinated by your man.....or maybe she watches you, watching him.......


----------

